# Cheap Marina tank kits @ Petsmart



## elizabean (Jun 7, 2010)

Hey guys, just passed by the Markham Petsmart and they had the Marina tank kits priced really cheap

5 gallon kit - $11.97
10 gallon kit - $15.97
20 gallon - $24.97

These kits come with a hood and filter. Just wanted to give a heads up to our community  I think its a price error but they scan at that price. 

Cheers!


----------



## s2rai (Sep 28, 2010)

THANKS FOR POSTING THIS!

I booked it to Petsmart when I saw this post and got a 15 gallon for $15.97! (The 10 gallons were scanning at $17.97 for some reason). I think it's definitely some kind of a pricing error because the tanks were marked in the $70's if I rmb right.

Now I have a full 15 gallon set for about the price of a fishbowl!


----------



## s2rai (Sep 28, 2010)

NVM, it is a 10g. I read it wrong. So the 5's were scanning at $17.97. Maybe the cashier misread it.


----------



## stupidspoons (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks for posted, when i saw i just ran out to go buy one. Bought a 10 gallon deluxe starter kit for $17.97


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

elizabean said:


> Hey guys, just passed by the Markham Petsmart and they had the Marina tank kits priced really cheap
> 
> 5 gallon kit - 11.97
> 10 gallon kit - 15.97
> ...


What is the intersection?


----------



## stupidspoons (Oct 18, 2010)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> What is the intersection?


I believe its every petsmart in Ontario, I live in the Niagara region. They even had to call the store manager just to confirm and manager said if thats the price the computer says it has to be sold to the customer at that price not sticker price.


----------



## elizabean (Jun 7, 2010)

I went to the one on Hwy 7, close to Woodbine. The 10 gallon scanned at $15.97 at that store cuz I was like O.O LOL - I didn't buy one I don't need it but I'd snatch one up quick price errors don't last long. 

I have a friend in London that bought the 20g for $24.97


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Do they have price errors for 50gal +


----------



## GT3 (Nov 24, 2010)

anyone know what are the actual retail prices?


----------



## elizabean (Jun 7, 2010)

A LOT more 

I know the 20g retails for like $130 or something crazy like that. Doesn't matter anyways I think these are going to be wiped tomorrow, someone posted it on RFD XD


----------



## GT3 (Nov 24, 2010)

thats good thats good.... know what i m going to do? buy a few and re-sell!


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

LMFAO

Seems like that's already being done.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Sounds like the price has been corrected...

http://forums.redflagdeals.com/marina-fishtank-10g-20g-kits-petsmart-15-xx-24-xx-1019627/


----------



## GT3 (Nov 24, 2010)

Yes I can confirm this, i just went there. 10G for $7x


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

DAMN IT!! LOL I was just there yesterday too but was busy buying cat food


----------



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

DAMMIT!!! Did anyone buy the 20G deluxe? If you want to sell it PM me please ...


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

missindifferent said:


> DAMMIT!!! Did anyone buy the 20G deluxe? If you want to sell it PM me please ...


Here you go.
http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-acc...LASS-STARTER-KIT-BRAND-NEW-W0QQAdIdZ269778243
You gotta love people that take advantage of deals like this just to make a few bucks.
--
Paul


----------



## GT3 (Nov 24, 2010)

same guy selling on here check out the marketplace


----------



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

I missed it..... when I checked yesterday they were already sold! How much did they go for does anyone know?


----------

